# 2015 Toyota



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

My son Tyler bought a new 2015 Tacoma 4 X 4 it has 4811 miles, transmission goes out now Fort Bend Toyota say's No Warranty ..
*** !!!!
Anyone have any issues with one these ?


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

No. And this isn't passing the smell test. What was the reason for the warranty denial?


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I Call BS

4800 mile.. That is covered under the 3/36. Id find another dealer or call Toyota myself.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

C.Hern5972 said:


> I Call BS
> 
> 4800 mile.. That is covered under the 3/36. Id find another dealer or call Toyota myself.


^^^This. Toyota corporate doesn't play with stuff like this. I had a door lock problem on my 2013 Tundra but it was just out of the warranty (my dumb*ss didn't get the extended) and the dealerships pretty much told me to kick rocks or pony up the $500 for replacement of the $35 part. I contacted Toyota corporate and after a little "This is BS....." on my part, they said to get it diagnosed to get a total and they would make work something out.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

The only reason I could understand them saying something like that would be because he has a chip/programmer or maybe a lift that they are blaming. Regardless I would contact corporate if the dealership won't help out.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chuck06R1 said:


> ^^^This. Toyota corporate doesn't play with stuff like this. I had a door lock problem on my 2013 Tundra but it was just out of the warranty (my dumb*ss didn't get the extended) and the dealerships pretty much told me to kick rocks or pony up the $500 for replacement of the $35 part. I contacted Toyota corporate and after a little "This is BS....." on my part, they said to get it diagnosed to get a total and they would make work something out.


 Yes sir....

Also on another note...Tell them you want to fill out their survey for there services... Id blast them to no end and that goes against the dealerships service dept. The service rep gets bad scores and don't get paid/bonuses. something on those lines.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> The only reason I could understand them saying something like that would be because he has a chip/programmer or maybe a lift that they are blaming. Regardless I would contact corporate if the dealership won't help out.


 True... Dang I didn't think of that... is it lifted? Tuned?


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Not lifted not turned and not mudded still no explanation ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like a dealer issue, I know where I am NOT going for my next Toyota!


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

so whats the reasoning they are denying work? you havnt given many details, im calling BS either on you or on them?? i seriously doubt any dealer would refuse a new truck with 4000 miles on it, unless there is something your not telling us, something smells fishy


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've never heard of a Toyota with transmission problems!


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I run the Mazda service department for the Gullo's here in Conroe. 
I came from Toyota and still work very closely with them (we are right next door).
If I can help in any way (maybe even just advice) don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Agree, there must be more to the story. I have owned several Toyotas and they have always bent over backwards to fix items. I have used Fort Bend Toyota with no problem but prefer Toyota of Victoria (I live halfway between the 2) as they're easier to make service appointments and have a great small town attitude. Let us know how this turns out


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Something is not right. What did dealer find ? Water in Tranny ? Abuse ?


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

Yeah, this doesn't smell right.

Is there a video of him tied to another truck, bumper to bumper, floating around the internet?? LOL

For them to say it's not covered, they have to have looked at it and found major, basically impossible damage under normal driving conditions.
Ether that or they are a worthless dealership.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

https://ca.autos.yahoo.com/toyota/tacoma/2015/4x4-double-cab-v6-5at-4-pu/warranty.html

6 yr 100,000 miles


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

No Reply from them, I'm just going to turn it over to my Attorney . 
No More Toyota's or Lexus for me .. We have both ...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

warcat said:


> Yeah, this doesn't smell right.
> 
> Is there a video of him tied to another truck, bumper to bumper, floating around the internet?? LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's just crazy!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*I'll Go with Worthless Dealership ... *


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Still haven't stated the reason for them not honoring the warranty, I'm still calling bs on your end maybe bashing a dealer to early? I highly doubt they would not back up a 4000 mile brand new vehicle under warranty just because, what? What's the reason you come on here and talk but never gave reason? All your post you never said why they won't work in it? There is a reason!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*No Call Back's ...*



Lsube0555 said:


> Still haven't stated the reason for them not honoring the warranty, I'm still calling bs on your end maybe bashing a dealer to early? I highly doubt they would not back up a 4000 mile brand new vehicle under warranty just because, what? What's the reason you come on here and talk but never gave reason? All your post you never said why they won't work in it? There is a reason!


My son was told No Warranty with out any explanation I've asked for a reason Still No Call Back from the dealership or Toyota ... No service write up .. Nothing .... 
Is that clear to You ? 
And anyone that knows me knows I Don't BS...


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

It's not clear, they have to give a reason they won't warranty it they don't get to pick and choose maybe you not getting the whole story from your son, I don't really know but I can guarantee 1000% that he did bring it up there in a new truck with 4000 miles on it and say something is wrong with the transmission and they didn't even go thru it and just said oh no warranty sorry, with no write up or anything. there is a reason they won't warranty it, and I'm sure they would've told you son why But I'm just saying it doesn't make sense there is more to the issue


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

You have been so much Help .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

But he is right, there has to be more to it. You're not going to get an explanation over the phone because it's not your vehicle, face to face they will probably discuss it with you. Young people can be rough on stuff, not saying that is the case here. Is he abusive with his stuff?

Why lawyer up so soon? Go over their head and contact the regional service people.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Or go to another dealer if you feel it's the dealer, I just feel your son messed something up and they won't warranty it. They must've found water in the trans or something for them to go to that extreme, but trying another dealer you never know.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just checking- did he try to change the oil and drain the trany fluid?..... Very easy on the Taco V6.... And common ......as the plugs are near each other.....

But they all have 3yr/36k mile coverage....

I would consider another dealer.....as clearly this one is not doing you right


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

We have contacted another dealer Fort Bend red flag that serial number and no other dealer will look at it. 
And face-to-face they won't talk to me because it's in my sons name not mine . 
I don't have anymore time to deal with it that's why the attorneys taken care of now my post was meant to find if anyone else is had this issue.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Dealer red flagged the VIN tells me they have strong evidence of some sort of abuse. You might want to have a talk with your son, get to the truth, and figure out a way to help him fix his truck. Some life lessons are expensive...


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree dealers are not in the business of turning down warranty work it's takes a lot to deny a factory warranty. If they are strongly denying the work they have a reason and a valid reason, hopefully you can find the reason out before you spend to much on an attorney. I've been a tech and a service supervisor so I've seen how it plays out and if we denied warranty work we had the proof to back it up before we denied it and it usually didn't work out to well for the customer. But at least maybe you can see what the problem is and go from there, good luck to you but going that route is going to take $ and time and in the end probably won't win if they have a legitimate reason then you'll end up fixing the truck anyway.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry this happened. I have had several Toyotas, trucks and cars, and have never had the issues you are having. I do feel like there is more to this story and I hope you will keep us informed on the progress, good or bad. I have always promoted Toyota's because of my experience with them. That is why I am curious to know how this works out.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

So my Brother picked up a low Milage "certified" pre-owned Toyota.
Bought the extended warranty.

So a year in, it turns out that it needed an engine overhaul no compression. Apparently it overheated and the original owners traded it in. 

So he goes back to the dealer, they give him the run around, then try to process it using the extended warranty. That division of Toyota investigates the vin and says sorry this was existing when we sold you the warrantee. 

It took a few long conversations and a threatening letter. To get the dealer to do a half way job. And repair the car.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Any update on this? Curious how it turned out.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

View attachment 2577321


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did he tune the truck?(tuner/programmer) then try and take it back to stock?


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea what are attys discovering?


--------------

It's pretty easy for me to say that the most important thing in my life is my relationship with Jesus Christ, followed by my relationship with family. Everything else comes later.


----------

